# problem bathroom ceilings



## Labman (Jun 12, 2011)

Got one of those bathroom ceilings that keep peeling. I patched it primed and paint 2 coats of SW bathroom paint and it peeled again. This time I scraped, primed the bad spots, patched with durabond, primed again and I am painting with some duration ext I had leftover. I actually used it on my own bathroom ceiling and its been good for a few years. Just wondered if any one else tried it. Seems to be a good idea so far.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Not advised to use exterior paints on interiors of customer's homes. The fumes from off-gassing, curing, are substantially more harmful than interior paints. You may be adding insult to injury by putting such a heavy product on a surface which has proven to be prone to failure. 

I love Exterior Duration, when I'm doing exteriors. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Good friend of mine used exterior on an interior for some reason. He said that 5 minutes after rolling out the first wall his eyes felt like they were on fire. Something about the additives used for UV protection caused that reaction.


----------



## Labman (Jun 12, 2011)

Absolutely no smell right now. Just rolled it out and its fine so far. Tiny bathroom ceiling tho.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

The off gasses from using an exterior paint inside is not good for the HO. I thought about it before, was painting a white and ran out, had the same color in ext. Thought for a few seconds then called the paint rep just to see what they would say.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm curious what you primed with the first time?


----------



## Labman (Jun 12, 2011)

I think I primed with problock or multi purpose originally. What's weird is it peeled in areas I didn't patch, right down to the plaster. Plaster was soft and crumbly like from repeated water damage.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Zinsser Perma-White for problem bathrooms...never had one fail yet.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Labman said:


> Got one of those bathroom ceilings that keep peeling. I patched it primed and paint 2 coats of SW bathroom paint and it peeled again. This time I scraped, primed the bad spots, patched with durabond, primed again and I am painting with some duration ext I had leftover. I actually used it on my own bathroom ceiling and its been good for a few years. Just wondered if any one else tried it. Seems to be a good idea so far.


not really:no:


----------



## MilitelloPainting (Oct 23, 2014)

What about using peel bond or prime rx?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CliffK said:


> Zinsser Perma-White for problem bathrooms...never had one fail yet.


:thumbsup:

Early on, we did a lot of Greek House bathrooms (shudder). Or rather, we repainted a handful of them a lot, sometimes twice a year. The repaint cycle got a lot longer when we switched to Perma-White.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Is the part you didn't patch and is peeling chalky? Could their be calcimine present?


----------



## Lakesidex (Oct 9, 2011)

Just screw up some sheetrock and be done with it. I hope to never have to try and make paint stick to an old plaster bathroom ceiling that has high humidity ever again. 

I grew up with a ceiling like that that wouldn't hold paint no matter what I did. Calcimine primer, oil paint... it didn't matter. It would peel. 

I ended up tiling right above the shower so that the tile took the brunt of the moisture. Sheetrocked the rest of the ceiling and 2 coated with BM kitchen and Bathroom latex satin. That was 20 years ago and i still looks ok today. Definitely could use another paint job but no peeling.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi There!
I am new in here, i been reading and enjoying a lot of your post.
It's time for me to contribute to this forum.
Sorry to inform you that the paint will peel sooner or later specially if the owners take a long shower for now the paint is holding as a sheet because Duration is thick paint about 3m. after a while i'll start to brake.
What you got there is calcimine, i recommend a good scraping vacuum all dust and a coat of Super Spec Alkyd Calcimime Recoater.
Good luck, Dan.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Hi There!
> I am new in here, i been reading and enjoying a lot of your post.
> It's time for me to contribute to this forum.
> Sorry to inform you that the paint will peel sooner or later specially if the owners take a long shower for now the paint is holding as a sheet because Duration is thick paint about 3m. after a while i'll start to brake.
> ...


that would certainly depend on the age of the structure


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

*Peeling!*



chrisn said:


> that would certainly depend on the age of the structure


Hi Chrisn, hope you having a good weekend!
That's true what you said.
But we are not there to check for chalk or check how smooth the old plaster is. But by the way he describe on his first post that he sand clean prime and paint 2 coats then it failed most likely it is.
Regards Dan.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Hi Chrisn, hope you having a good weekend!
> That's true what you said.
> But we are not there to check for chalk or check how smooth the old plaster is. But by the way he describe on his first post that he sand clean prime and paint 2 coats then it failed most likely it is.
> Regards Dan.


well, he also painted with EXTERIOR paint, sooooooo, who knows?


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

Since it hasn't been mentioned, I take it oil-based paints are not available in your area? That would be your best bet otherwise.

The exterior Duration should work just fine. That is to say, it will hold up a lot better in the long run against the moisture and expansion/contraction. Whether or not it will adhere if there's an underlying substrate issue might be a different story. Sure exterior paints have higher VOC levels due to fungicides and UV protectants, but nothing more harmful than using anything oil-based indoors.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Criard said:


> Since it hasn't been mentioned, I take it oil-based paints are not available in your area? That would be your best bet otherwise.
> 
> The exterior Duration should work just fine. That is to say, it will hold up a lot better in the long run against the moisture and expansion/contraction. Whether or not it will adhere if there's an underlying substrate issue might be a different story. Sure exterior paints have higher VOC levels due to fungicides and UV protectants, but nothing more harmful than using anything oil-based indoors.


Sorry to say that!
If it was painted with Calcimine it will not hold for long paint is to heavy for it, it will pull the Calcimime down, sooner or later specially in a bathroom.


----------

